

Ask HN: Where can I find meta.News.YCombinator.com - tzury

Hi,<p>There are many (hidden) features which are not documented, at least not in a single point where one can find them all.<p>I always wondered what is the way to create polls. You know, with the up/down voting options, etc.<p>Also, how to quote in comments, and how to post code having it displayed in a fixed width font.<p>There are probably more features which I, and probably other members of the community would appreciate if they were documented.<p>(although, this poll thing might be risky, if some might misuse it, and will turn this site into a stupid poll site, but I am not afraid too much since the signal-vs-noise ratio has been kept very well ever since).
======
cx01
Both of your questions are answered in the FAQ:
<http://ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html>

~~~
tzury
well, I should have looked at there first, faq me!

------
ErrantX
The poll feature is, I think, intentionally vague as a soft-firewall to having
a shed load posted (I wont post a link just in case that is the theory; it's
not hard to work out though). THere is a karma threshold but I am not sure
what it is.

There arent too many guidelines on how to quote. I usually use italics and
others use >.

Formatting guides exist on this help page:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/formatdoc> (it's linked too next to most text
boxes but sometimes not hugely noticeable)

(I dont know if your _asking_ to find out about these things or requesting
additional help pages; either way at least the questions are answered for
others :))

~~~
tzury
I managed to guess it (poll url) though! thanks anyway

